# Форум для тамады-организатора Праздника > Тамадейская беседка > Наша география >  Привет всем крымчанам!

## Gavrila

Привет всем крымчанам! Я временно безработный, и временно отдыхающий)))) До 22 августа завис с семьей в замечательном местечке УЧКУЕВКА! В автокемпинге. Кто будет рядом - милости прошу в гости!  :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Ok:

----------


## optimistka17

Привет!
Эх, была я в твоих краях в конце июля, начале августа.. обожаю Учкуевку!
 Из наших форумчан к тебе поближе - Лена- Лучик Дон и Инна- Иньчик.
 Они обе живут в Севастополе.
 Но лучше им писать в личку...Тему могут и не увидеть...

----------


## shoymama

Здесь???



Мы оттуда месяц как вернулись. Классный кемпинг. Да еще и вай-фай есть.

----------


## Gavrila

*shoymama*,
 Ага! Точно! Мы сюда каждый год ездим)) В этом году рискнули на машине.

----------


## Gavrila

А вот бы здесь встречи организовывать. Каждый август. Мне просто в другое время отпуск не светит(((( А здесь можно было бы соединить приятное с полезным!!!! Если надо, я о домиках наверное смогу договорится. Подумайте!

----------


## shoymama

Давай, давай, я тоже пробила! Сказали - добро пожаловать . Можно и на площадку палаточников, можно и так. Я бы туда - с радостью!. Мы тоже на машине были. Да еще и в палатке. Класс!

  

Если в Песчаное дорогу закроют, можно будет рассмотреть как вариант. Я спросила у администратора: Шумливых тамадов пустите? Сказали, что пустят.

----------


## Lyudochka

Привет всем крымчанам!!!!!! через недельку планирую поездку в славный город Саки на 2 недели. Очень хотелось бы встретиться с коллегами -поговорить, помечтать, потворить, повытворять....в рамках разумного...Мечтаю о встрече с ВАМИ, коллеги-крымчане! пишите, возможно,у кого-то есть свободная минутка для встречи?

----------


## Gavrila

А мы с семьей вновь наведаемся в Учкуевку в этом году. Примерно со 2 августа. Так что приглашение ещё в силе))))

----------


## julia2222

Привет! Ребята расскажите подробнее за Учкуевку. Это в самом Севастополе? Где вы питались? Цены?  Далеко ли море? Что понравилось, а что нет. Как избежать того, что не понравилось? :Ha:

----------


## Alenajazz

*julia2222*, напиши Светлане ( её ник - Лайн). Она из Севастополя.

----------


## julia2222

> напиши Светлане


Спасибо, Алёна :flower: , напишу обязательно! Но всё равно хотелось бы услышать и мнение ребят, кто уже отдыхал именно в этом месте. Я так поняла, что *Gavrila* там уже не первый раз тусуется, да и Оля *shoymama*, судя по постам, успела там побывать. Я собираю инфу для своих друзей, так хочется, чтобы ничего не омрачало их отпуск в моей стране, а так как по Крыму я поездила, убеждена, что там нужно держать ухо востро :Taunt:  и ехать в проверенные места :Yes4:

----------


## Мэри Эл

Очень заинтересовало предложение )) планируем в Крым , на машине с семье, поэтому тоже прошу более подробную информацию))) где то с конца июля до 15 августа))

----------


## julia2222

> планируем в Крым


 :Yahoo:  ЖДУ!!! :Yahoo:  и очень прошу ехать через Киев, а не получится, то я к вам и в Крым рвану  :Yahoo:

----------


## nanewich

Наверное, это место берёт красотой.
Если посмотреть на цены, то они далеко не демократичные.
Для сравнения в 2010 году:
-здесь по самому минимуму на 4-е человека:
    -место под палатку 25 грн;
    -стоянка авто 25 грн;
    -коммунальные услуги 25х4=100 грн
                    Итого: 150 грн в сутки и жить в палатке.
-Евпатория отдельная комната в доме на земле с отдельным входом, своя кухня, душ с горячей водой, летний во дворе, туалет, холодильник, телевизор, стоянка бесплатно: 200 грн в сутки. Из минусов не было кондишена, но доплата в 100 грн за него в сутки решила вопрос в пользу продления отдыха на пять дней.
Если в прайсе цена не за сутки пребывания, то тогда другой разговор.

----------


## julia2222

*nanewich*, Анатолий, спасибо, что не прошли мимо! :br:  Если есть телефоны хозяев, кидайте в личку :Aga:  А за Учкуевку жду отзывов само-собой.

----------


## shoymama

Пишу про Учкуевку
 Это район г. Севастополя с самым чистым пляжем. Открытое море. Пляж - песчано-галечный. Удобно и детям и взрослым. 
До самого центра города ходит катер (2.5 грн) каждые полчаса. От Учкуевки до пл. Захарова на маршрутке ехать 7 мин (3.5 грн) и затем – катером. Мы ездили часто., машину не брали. Есть и паром, можно с машиной ехать в центр. 
Последняя маршрутка -  в 23-10. Жили в автокемпинге. 
В 100 м от пляжа. Чем ближе пляж – тем слышнее звуки му……. На территории кемпинга – домики различной цены и комфортности. 
Советую селиться подальше от дороги. Если зайти прямо в ворота и пройти прямо до лежачего полицейского – территория еще одних хозяев – в абрикосовой посадке. Там очень тихо. Эти же хозяева держат кафе (дороговато показалось)
 На территории есть столовая. Трехразовое питание на день заказывают утром у администратора – 90 грн.. Мы кушали в столовой «Спорт» на набережной. Демократичные цены и нормальная еда. Борщ, окрошка – 8 грн.
 Котлетка, гарнир – тоже. Плов – 15.
Домик сняли двухместный с ТВ и холодильником. Без  раковины и плиты (занято было, т.к. двухместных домиков мало). Надо торговаться и брать на понт. Мы сказали, что читали прайсс и попросили домик за 170 грн (хотя знали, что он с июля стоит 230). Сошлись на 200. Плюс курортный сбор. По закону от 01.01. 2011 он составляет от 0,5 до 1 %. Следите сами. Легко посчитать Его берут только за проживание (питание и НДС не включается) Все законы скопировала, могу кинуть. Всем «казачкам» и прочим товарищам по дороге можете смело показывать дулю, особенно при требовании оплатить курортный сбор при въезде в Джанкой. Курортный сбор берется за ПРОЖИВАНИЕ.
На территории кемпинга есть: душ от солнца( даром) 
и с горячей водой (платно, за 10 грн). В платный мы ходили вдвоем - никто не контролирует, сколько человек туда набилось  :Taunt: 
Туалеты всегда чистенькие. Со смывом и с раковиной. 
В домике односпальные кровати, простыни 2 покрывало. Куча розеток. 
Советую прихватить ночник, т.к. в предбаннике, где стоит холодильник, света нет. И тюль, чтобы держать дверь открытой и не быть на обозрении. 
Еще пригодится пластиковая скатерть. Возле каждого домика – стол и лавочки. Мы завтракали и сидели вечером с пивом-вином за ними. 
Сами жильцы понатягивали веревки между домиками. Захватите прищепки.
 За продуктами лучше ходить на ул. Богданова в супермаркте (подняться вверх, перейти дорогу и спуститься вниз, мимо рынка), т.к. возле пляжа все дороже. Прямо на территории (вход с улицы) есть магазин. А на набережной – еще три – круглосуточных.
Курс самый хороший – сразу после пересечения границы. За 1000 руб давали 282 гривны. В Учкуевке – 280. Когда уезжали – уже 275-276. Ехали по новой трассе. Кому надо – объясню в личке. Очень хорошая дорога, никакой милиции, пролетели, аки птицы. Границу переходили в Гоптивке (На нашей стороне – Нехотеевка) там установлены видеокамеры и погранцы не борзеют. Русскую часть прошли за 9 (!!!) минут. 
Пишу второй раз (первый пост слетел, зараза) – глаза закрываются. Если что забыла – спрашивайте. Отдыхом остались довольны. Потратили на отдых (стыдно сказать) меньше 30 тыс. Хотя не ужимались и подкупили кой-чего.. 
Умудрились посмотреть свадьбу. Плевались долго и со вкусом.
Да, вай фая в этом году в кемпинге и на набережной нет, но есть интернет-клуб на ул. Богданова (напротив супермаркета) В МкДональдсе интернет ничерта не ловит – много желающих.
Фрукты дорогие, по ценам - как в России. Если кто на машине едет - фрукты брать в Вилино. Или на обратную дорогу - в Мелитополе. Бензин 92-й от 9-60 до 10-30 грн. Самый дорогой - ТНК.
Ориентир для поворота к кемпигну - Екатерининская миля. 
Сразу после нее - направо.

----------


## shoymama

Территория 

Столовая и администрация

Цены

----------


## shoymama

> -стоянка авто 25 грн;


там от 10 до 25. От машины зависит. Рядом с нами Автобус стоял здоровенны!!!
 Кстати, безмашинных тоже селят :Yes4:

----------


## julia2222

*shoymama*, Спасибо, Оль!!! :br:

----------


## KAlinchik

цены на жилье, по-моему, дороговаты

----------


## shoymama

У хозяек конечно дешевле. Но я терпеть не могу никаких хозяев и необходимость мило с ними общаться. Так заплатил и живи. Хоть не здоровайся даже (шучу).

----------


## shoymama

Кстати, если не принципиально в Учкуевку, то намого дешевле в Капсель - 2 км от Судака. Там ОГРОМАДНЫЙ кемпинг уже лет 30 стоит. Свет, огорожено, охрана, три кафе, пляж чистят от травы ежедневно, аттракционы, вода, душ. Туалеты, правда, попроще. И домики тоже есть. В прошлом году домик на троих стоил 104 грн. Там попросторнее и есть мебель. Но без ТВ и холодильника. Море чистое, галька. До Судака пешком 30 мин. В прошлом году мы втроем платили 75 грн. в день
Территория большая, места полно, каждый участок с деревом и с номером. Можно играть в бадминтон - волан падает на своей территории.



На заднем плане - домики.



 для машин специальные проезды и бордюры - чтоб ночью на голову не наехали (ттт)  :Taunt: 



эта гора загораживает от трассы и от шума.



 Знаменитый мыс Меганом - левее. За ним - Солнечная долина. Тоже кемпинги. Проверено - солнце там постоянно, даже когда в Капселе дождь.
 Указатель на Капсель так и называется. Не путать с платным въездом (во гаденыши!!!) сразу за горой на выезде из Судака. Народ туда ткается по ошибке и потом жалеет уплаченных денег, не выезжает сразу. На кемпинг надо сворачивать только после надписи по правой стороне на горочке:

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Всем привет!Крым это СУПЕР!Отдыхали в Межводном(сказка)
Остановились в частной гостинице 325 гр. № на 3-х,50 метров от моря.Песочек беленький.В № Есть кондейшен,телик,холодильник,фен,душ(гор и хол вода)сартир.шкаф,тумбочка,3 кравати,противоаллергенные подушки,комплект посуды,на балконе стол и стулья.Есть шикарная кухня на которой можно готовить+стоянка во дворе(выезд и заезд в любое время)Правда бельё стирают за 20гр.
Объездили почти весь Крым.Экскурсии всего по 100гр.на 3-х!!!Населёный пункт полностью цевилизованный...А какой веер и зонтик я прикупила...
На следующий год только туда!!!

----------


## julia2222

> Объездили почти весь Крым.Экскурсии всего по 100гр.на 3-х!!!


Танюша, это тебе не приснилось? :Derisive:  Расскажи подробнее за экскурсии.  :Aga:

----------


## optimistka17

Ничего не понимаю. Где такие дешевые экскурсии в Крыму?
 Я сейчас самое дешевое, что нашла в Севастополе-
это прогулка на яхте( маленьком катерочке) по морю за 50 гривен с человека.

----------


## Gavrila

Так...ну мы точно едем. Забронировали 2 домика. Выезжаем 2.08. Соответственно планируем заселиться 3.08. Зависнуть хотим до 14.08. Примерно. Можно было бы больше, но Соня у нас в этом году первокласница, поэтому нам предстоит ещё многое в августе успеть))) Жду в гости. Телефон знаете. А если че, спросите где туляки живут. Найдёмся! До встречи в Крыму!

----------


## Gavrila

Кстати, други, а курс гривны какой нынче?

----------


## julia2222

> Кстати, други, а курс гривны какой нынче?


Оля Шоумама уже всё проманиторила и курс и где пересекать границу, спасибо ей за это:



> Курс самый хороший – сразу после пересечения границы. За 1000 руб давали 282 гривны. В Учкуевке – 280. Когда уезжали – уже 275-276. Ехали по новой трассе. Кому надо – объясню в личке. Очень хорошая дорога, никакой милиции, пролетели, аки птицы. Границу переходили в Гоптивке (На нашей стороне – Нехотеевка) там установлены видеокамеры и погранцы не борзеют. Русскую часть прошли за 9 (!!!) минут.


Если курс кардинально поменяется до конца июля, я обязательно здесь напишу.

----------


## shoymama

Я там в отчете написала: когда перешли границу, то сразу поменяли. Давали за 1000 руб 282 гривны. За неделю стало дороже и стали менять в Крыму от 280 до 275 грн. Так что меняй в Харькове. Где планируете переходить границу? или вы поездом?


 :Grin:  одновременно написали

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Кстати, други, а курс гривны какой нынче?


курс был такой 1гр.наши 2р85коп!!!Так до конца отпуска и держался,а вот после 20-го июня евро упало :Vah: За 1евро было 17гр,а через неделю только 13!!!Жесть!

----------


## shoymama

Напиши правильно: за 1000 рублей давали 285 гр. Это совсем другой расклад. Не надо путать людей. Делим 1000 на 285 - Получается за одну гривну - около трех с половиной рублей (т.е. берем украинские цены и умножаем в уме на 3,5).

----------


## Gavrila

Поедем на машинах. Так что лучше брать с собой для обмена? Доллары или рубли?

----------


## Мэри Эл

Всем большое спасибо))) мы уже тоже на чемоданах (мысленно) пока сестра гостит ни на что времени не хватает )) надо как можно больше  успеть показать)) собираемся выезжать в воскресенье, т.к. сестра в пятницу только уезжает, хоть день на сборы))
Оля *shoymama* можно в скайпе как нибудь с тобой связаться? про границы интересуемся) едем на машине))) мой скайп *meri687*

----------


## shoymama

По поводу денег - берите,  к чему привыкли. Мы к рублям привыкли - их и возим (немножко) и карточку. В Севастополе есть , где снимать (не пригодилось). 
Элечка, в скайпе я shoymama? ечером могу даже мужа выделить, чтобы поговорить голосом (он точнее даже объяснит, чем я). Кто у вас рулит? Оба вроде?
Пока очень рекомендую почитать вот этот сайтик. Нам сильно пригодилмя http://www.adybov.ru.postman.ru/auto/    Разжевано все!!!

----------


## Мэри Эл

> По поводу денег - берите,  к чему привыкли. Мы к рублям привыкли - их и возим (немножко) и карточку. В Севастополе есть , где снимать (не пригодилось). 
> Элечка, в скайпе я shoymama? ечером могу даже мужа выделить, чтобы поговорить голосом (он точнее даже объяснит, чем я). Кто у вас рулит? Оба вроде?
> Пока очень рекомендую почитать вот этот сайтик. Нам сильно пригодилмя http://www.adybov.ru.postman.ru/auto/    Разжевано все!!!


Спасибо Оль, посмотрю обязательно, рулим оба)) но я больше   на подмене могу) в серьезной дороге не смогу долго ...нет привычки на знаки смотреть))))))надо бы конечно мужичкам поговорить)) я постараюсь как нить на тебя выйти, пока не могу точно сказать - культурная программа для сестры ))))

----------


## Мэри Эл

Ну вот и наступил долгожданный день))) завтра в машину и привет Крыму))) думаем проехать по побережью))) 
Всем большое спасибо за участие и информацию)) и Юле и Оле  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:

----------


## shoymama

*Хорошего отдыха и легкой дороги!!!*

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Делим 1000 на 285 - Получается за одну гривну - около трех с половиной рублей


Оля.Курс такой 1 гривна-наших 2 руб.85 коп!!!И не кого я не путаю...от куда ты взяла 



> около трех с половиной рублей


?

----------


## shoymama

Простой алгебраический пример. Если за тысячу рублей дают 285 гривен, то надо 1000 разделить на 285. То, что получилось -  и есть число, во сколько раз гривна дороже рубля. У меня по алгебре стоит тройка. Давай спросим математиков.Оптимистка, ты где???????

285 грн   -  1000 руб
 1 грн    -     Х руб


Х =   (1000 х 1) : 285          


Х =  3,57

1 грн = 3,57 руб

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Танюша, ты перепутала. Тут и думать не надо, если под рукой интернет

http://yandex.ua/yandsearch?text=%D0...&tld=ua&lr=222

----------


## Gavrila

Всё, через полчаса выезжаем! Встречайте в Крыму))))

----------


## shoymama

Счастливой дороги!!! Отличного отдыха!!! Учкуевке большой привет!!!

----------


## Мэри Эл

Вот и пролетели дни отпуска))
Крым посетили, пожили в двух местах, в Уччуевку подъехали к ночи и не стали там останавливаться, потому как показалось очень шумно, да еще и черте города. Поехали по побережью дальше. Первая остановка была в Сатере (18 км от Алушты)- небольшой участок у моря, чистая вода галечный пляж) нам понравилось, но поселились не очень удачно, до моря всего 5-7 минут, питались на обед в кафе, а завтракали и ужинали на месте)

- *пляж Сатеры*

Вторая остановка была за Феодосией в Приморском, наш отель

 

дальше были под Анапой в Сукко, дом хозяйки, на втором этаже комнаты для гостей ( всего пять комнат, разной комплектности)





А еще очень  хороший день был в гостях у Юлечки в Киеве 





*В целом - поездка удалась))) Крым понравился, море тоже, люди хорошие !!))*

Олечка, твои сведения пригодились на границе - почти 6 часов стояли в очереди на въезд в Украину) Спасибо  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:

----------


## Gavrila

ОТДОХНУЛИ СУПЕР! Море! Вино! Шашлык! Ежедневно и в больших количествах! Жалко, что никто в гости не заглянул((( 
На таможне стояли 5 часов туда и 3 часа обратно. Взбесил взяточный беспредел таможенников! Прям в кошелек руками сами залезают! Мой совет: никогда не давайте им денег! Ни копейки! А то что они декларацией пугают, что мол типа долго заполнять её будете...бла-бла-бла... - полная фигня! Посылайте далеко и надолго. С ДАИ местным проблем почти не было, а те, что были решили мирными переговорами))) Денег тоже не давайте им!
А Учкуевка мне нравится. Приличный пляж. Спокойное море. Идти 5 минут.  И разве это черта города? Это северная сторона Севаса, а до города пилить прилично на машине, а на катере 10 минут. 
На экскурсии не ездили. Были раньше везде. Зато школьной формой для дочи в Гулливере затарились))) И цены в 2,5 раза ниже чем в России!
В следующем году снова хотим вернуться!!!!

----------


## shoymama

Ребята, я в шоке!!!!!! Вы где границу то переходили? Мы в Нехотеевке потратили около двух часов туда (час - по собственной дури) и час оттуда.

На всякий случай даю ссылки тем, кто собирается пересекать границу на машине. Там помимо правил еще веб камеры есть, можно в пути отследить и выбрать, где лучше перейти
http://на-границе.рф/custom/mapp_nehoteevka_goptovka/  и  http://www.bel.ru/projects/border/webcam/

----------


## Gavrila

ПРИВЕТИЩЕ ВСЕМ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Совсем закрутился по работе! Извиняйте(((( Но одно радует! Едем ОПЯТЬ в Учкуевку!!!!! Планируем 6 августа быть на месте! Если есть предложения от крымчан по поводу где можно славно разместиться большой компанией - буду только рад воспользоваться предложением! Итак, нас 3 семьи. 1-2 взрослых и 2 детей по 8 лет; 2 - 2 взрослых и 1 ребенок 8 лет и 1 - 2 года; 3 - 3 взрослых. Очень хочется на море! Примерно до 18 -20 июля!!!!!!!! СПАСИБО!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ваш Гаврила.

----------


## white_liliya_

Привет всем, а где же крымчане?? Я вот переезжаю жить в Севастополь, хотелось бы познакомиться с мастерами праздников в этом славном городе. Или не там ищу?

----------


## Gavrila

Молчат крымчане.......

----------


## white_liliya_

> Молчат крымчане.......


Очень жаль, а они вообще есть на этом форуме, попадались?

----------


## KAlinchik

> а они вообще есть на этом форуме, попадались?


есть! из Севастополя Лена-Лучик Дон и Инна, Евпатория: Зоя-Крымчанка, Феодосия Макс Мурза и Лена.
 много крымчан у нас в принципе...

----------


## white_liliya_

> есть! из Севастополя Лена-Лучик Дон и Инна, Евпатория: Зоя-Крымчанка, Феодосия Макс Мурза и Лена.
>  много крымчан у нас в принципе...


Спасибо, видимо они на форуме давно и сюда заходить им смысла нет ).

----------


## Крымчанка

*white_liliya_*, 
Лилия, привет! Форумчан - крымчан на форуме достаточно. Так что вливайся в наш Крымский отряд. Рады пополнению! Всегда стараюсь хотя бы виртуально познакомиться с земляками - ведущими. Частенько такие знакомства перерастают в реальную дружбу!!! Добро пожаловать!!!

----------


## white_liliya_

Зоя, очень приятно познакомиться! У меня тоже есть друзья, которые из виртуальных превратились в реальных ), только они все здесь в Ростовской области. А сейчас вот буду искать друзей уже на новом месте жительства.

----------


## Елена Крымская

Приветик, девочки! Я из Симферополя! Тоже буду рада реальным знакомствам!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Валентина Андреева

[IMG]http://*********ru/4083165m.jpg[/IMG] Всем  большой ПРИВЕТ! Я из Чернигова!

----------


## Крымчанка

*Елена Крымская*, 



> Приветик, девочки! Я из Симферополя! Тоже буду рада реальным знакомствам!!!!!!!!!!!!


Приветик Елена, я из Евпатории. Всегда рада познакомится с коллегами земляками. Вливайся!!!

----------


## gvs

Дорогие, крымчане  :Smile3:  Я к вам с вопросом  :Smile3:  Нам с семьей очень нравится Крым! Мы последние 2 отпуска ездили в Алушту, но теперь очень хочется съездить в район Евпатории  :Smile3:  Может есть кто-то, кто может подсказать нам там какой-то частный сектор? Пишу с надеждой, что может кто-то что-то подскажет или поможет  :Smile3:

----------


## Крымчанка

> теперь очень хочется съездить в район Евпатории


Галина, зайди в личку - пообщаемся.

----------


## натальяяя

Добрый вечер я начинающая ведущая из города героя Севастополь)))
кто из Крыма давайте дружить обмениваться опытом(он мне ой как сейчас пригодится)Всем буду рада ,добовляйтесь в друзья)

----------


## Елена Крымская

Привет, Натали-землячка! 
Живу в Симферополе, буду рада знакомству и общению!!! :Yahoo:

----------


## ленсанна

Привет девчонки ! Я тоже из наших. Правда просто культработник, но своим очень рада !!!!

----------


## K-R-I-S-T-I-N-A

Девушки, мой пламенный привет из Крыма-Феодосия.Всегда рада новым знакомствам и идеям:)

----------


## Наталья Алекса

Привет из Джанкоя - меня зовут Наталья!!!

----------


## komi

Уважаемые ведущие Крыма. Хотел предложить на выпускные в июне телемост выпускников Коми и Крыма.У кого есть желание и возможность давайте договариваться.

----------


## Екатерина Александрова

Привет! Я живу в Феодосии! Рада знакомству и открыта для общения и дружбы)

----------

